
What It's Like When Your College Shuts Down: Surreal End of an American College - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/06/what-its-like-when-your-college-shuts-down/591862/
======
hhs
Please note that this was discussed earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20214409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20214409).

